# Rubiks.com's new WHITE DIY



## amostay2004 (Sep 20, 2008)

hey guys..

i just noticed rubiks.com now sells a white assembly kit..and it seems pretty cool. anyone here has it? i might consider getting myself 1...

also what do you guys think about their original black DIY? many people here dont seem to like it but yu nakajima uses it like god..lol.


----------



## Garmon (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks cool


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 20, 2008)

yes...caps suck but turns well. 

there's no quality difference between black and white rubik's.com (for the 2008 mold). I'm not sure about past and future years. They've been selling white cubes for while now...

get it if you have the cash but I strongly suggest you wait for the new mold since overall 2008 isn't that good for either black or white. I used to use the white DIY as my main it gets progressively sluggish after a while. Now I use my white Rubik's.com DIY as a OH cube but that's all.


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 20, 2008)

looks pretty cool. I'm wanting a white cube soon


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 20, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> looks pretty cool. I'm wanting a white cube soon



2008 Rubik's.com DIY MOLD SUCKS COMPARED TO 2006!!!!!!!
Just wait for the new one to come out!!!!

EDIT: you see that little picture on the website for the white Rubik's.com DIY. ITS NOT THE SAME CUBE YOU'LL GET. Its going to be 2008 mold with really sucky caps (which I fixed on mine)


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 20, 2008)

they've had that white one for quite some time, I dont like white cubes :/
and to those who think the latest rubiks.com cubes suck... take a gander at Yu Nakajima's, lol


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 20, 2008)

is it just the caps that is the bad part of this year's mold? cos' there's a way to fix the caps on youtube...
if only the caps suck compared with the old ones...i'll probably still get it..


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 20, 2008)

meh it turns well (white) but yes the caps suck. I extended the teeth on mine so it says on. 

@ThePizzaGuy92 - I was comparing to 2005 and 2006 molds. 2008 mold is an ok cube but not nearly as good as 2005-2006 molds

my rubik's.com DIY white 2008 judge for yourself


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 20, 2008)

do they change the mold once every year or what?
when do they change?


----------



## jtjogobonito (Sep 20, 2008)

Rubik's DIYs are amazing.


----------



## cubeRemi (Sep 20, 2008)

Maby I'm stupid but I don't see a white diy on www.rubiks.com 
could someone give me a direct link? 

I think rubiks diy is the best, but I'd like a white cube for better BLD memo... so this seems great!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 20, 2008)

cubeRemi said:


> Maby I'm stupid but I don't see a white diy on www.rubiks.com
> could someone give me a direct link?
> 
> I think rubiks diy is the best, but I'd like a white cube for better BLD memo... so this seems great!



http://www.rubiks.com/Shop/Products/3x3%20White%20Assembly%20Kit.aspx


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 20, 2008)

holy cow...the shipping to malaysia from rubiks.com is EXPENSIVE!
do any other places sell rubik's DIYs?


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 20, 2008)

how do type Cs compare to the rubik's DIY? since type Cs are made to replicate rubik's DIY..i've heard that type Cs are better though..


----------



## Unknown.soul (Sep 20, 2008)

Type C is better than the 2008 mold, not sure about 2006.


----------



## I_love_cubes (Sep 21, 2008)

I have a rubik's.com DIY The center caps stick on pretty well for mine.
The screws are easily stripped and it cuts corners so well! . its not as good as the new model cube4you.com DIY


----------



## Athefre (Sep 21, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> 2008 Rubik's.com DIY MOLD SUCKS COMPARED TO 2006!!!!!!!
> Just wait for the new one to come out!!!!
> 
> EDIT: you see that little picture on the website for the white Rubik's.com DIY. ITS NOT THE SAME CUBE YOU'LL GET. Its going to be 2008 mold with really sucky caps (which I fixed on mine)





I must have gotten some leftover back in 2006 when I got my (black) Rubiks.com assembly kit. Because, the caps on it will not stay on unless you glue or use paper squares (it has to be thick paper for these caps).


----------



## Dave Campbell (Sep 21, 2008)

We've been giving the new white DIYs at the last couple of Canadian competitions as prizes. I won one myself, and it is currently my best cube. It is very smooth. It is quite different than the black cubes, the plastic itself feels different and is noticeable when you are turning the cube, too. 

I will say, though, that i added in washers, as it comes with these strange new springs and no washers. That was my only mod. But yes, caps have to be glued on, big deal. A tiny dab in adjacent corners does the trick and easy to get off again.They are really nice, though. I am going to have to buy some now.


----------



## Neroflux (Sep 21, 2008)

Athefre said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > 2008 Rubik's.com DIY MOLD SUCKS COMPARED TO 2006!!!!!!!
> ...



??????


----------



## TimMc (Sep 21, 2008)

If you did a search for 3x3 White Assembly Kit verbatim, you would've found a thread on this here at speedsolving.com 

You've got to love that Search function *up there: in the top right-hand corner*

P.S. Rubik's cubes are far better value compared to the stuff you get from C4Y. Shipping from America to AUS is way cheaper than CHN to AUS :-/

Tim.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 21, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> meh it turns well (white) but yes the caps suck. I extended the teeth on mine so it says on.
> 
> @ThePizzaGuy92 - I was comparing to 2005 and 2006 molds. 2008 mold is an ok cube but not nearly as good as 2005-2006 molds
> 
> my rubik's.com DIY white 2008 judge for yourself



i used to have a 2006 mold but it broke in early 2008. It was okay but it locked up more than my 2008 mold


----------



## Wacky (Sep 22, 2008)

Aside from the screw-spring-centres, are the cubies different between the storebought and the rubiks.com DIY?


----------



## Athefre (Sep 22, 2008)

Neroflux said:


> Athefre said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



?????? ?


----------



## y0da777 (May 17, 2009)

i am thinking abou getting one of theese, does anyone know how the 09 mold is?


----------

